
Scientists uncover origin high-temperature superconductivity - mrfusion
http://m.phys.org/news/2016-08-scientists-uncover-high-temperature-superconductivity-copper-oxide.html
======
levbrie
Wow. If the "critical" temperature for superconductivity really does turn out
to be determined by the density of electron pairs, as it now seems, I
absolutely cannot wait to see what kind of theoretical frameworks end up
coming out of this discovery.

